# Fourteen year old Chennai girl becomes world's youngest CEO



## Rahim (Mar 22, 2011)

> Sindhuja Rajaraman, a 14-year old girl has become the world's youngest Chief Executive Officer (CEO).
> 
> The ninth standard student became the head of Seppan Company, an animation firm, in October 2010, set up by her father.



Article : Fourteen year old Chennai girl becomes world's youngest CEO - Yahoo! India News

Best of Wishes for her work


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 22, 2011)

change....i like it....hope this will inspire people..we have enough doctors & engineers already..


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 23, 2011)

I wish my Dad would have open a company when i were 10 yrs old and made me CEO.

   Great going for the girl.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 23, 2011)

freshseasons said:


> *I wish my Dad would have open a company when i were 10 yrs old and made me CEO.*
> 
> Great going for the girl.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 23, 2011)

comical Executive Officer.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 23, 2011)

Frankly speaking,
i think she was given the Title of CEO just to grab the headlines
nothing more


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 23, 2011)

A Strategy to gain popularity for  a new company. 
I personally do not support the very idea because no matter how much knowledge the child has, he/she does not realize the responsibilities at such a small age.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 23, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> A Strategy to gain popularity for  a new company.
> I personally do not support the very idea because no matter how much knowledge the child has, he/she does not realize the responsibilities at such a small age.



I second that 

Its important to know that the girl has rich dad and hence became CEO .. If anyone achieved that from scratch then its great


----------



## tejaslok (Mar 29, 2011)

she is just an "acting CEO" nothin more...

just to gain headlines and i had seen the world's youngest film director - this small boy lived near my house and didnt even know how to speak, and his rich dad financed the movie and he got support of the kannada and bollywood stars and he got into guiness book of records


----------



## Rahim (Mar 29, 2011)

^richies will do anything to fulfill their fantasies and wishes...


----------

